# Ortiz v. Shamrock, I and II



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2716460117104548485&q=shamrock+ortiz&hl=en

Ortiz v. Shamrock, I and II...or, so it says.  

Its times like this where I'm not fond of having cellular broadband


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 10, 2006)

Shamrock has done a lot for the sport, but I think he's overmatched now. I hope not, it would be nice to see a good fight for free.


----------



## zDom (Oct 10, 2006)

Too bad for me it is scheduled during my hapkido class.

Free or not, I won't miss one of my workouts to watch the match.

I hope its a good fight this time, though, and wish they would have scheduled it for one of my off nights


----------



## matt.m (Oct 10, 2006)

I am dvr recording it tonight.  I have all the UFC stuff from 10-8 yesterday and today so I will catch up on it later.  However, Like zDom I have TKD class tonight and will not miss it.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Oct 10, 2006)

IMO, Shamrock vs. Ortiz #1 was when Frank mauled Tito. OTOH, Frank is a much better technician than Ken ever was.


----------

